# Good deal running on the EDIROL by Roland UM2-EX USB MIDI Interface



## facesnorth (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys.... many of you may be interested in a USB-MIDI interface to make loading filters into the BFD easier, but perhaps didn't want to spend much money on one. Well J&R is having a great deal on the UM2-EX, only $13.99 + 2.99 shipping. It's similar to the EM1-EX linked in one of the FAQ's, but it has female MIDI inputs so you can use any length of MIDI cable rather than be forced to the length of the UM1-EX's.


EDIROL by Roland UM2-EX USB MIDI Interface


----------

